# Ipod Classic ne synchronise plus sur Itunes



## BiancoM (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis la mise à jour d'Itunes (11.3.1.) sur mon macBook Air hier matin, je ne parviens plus à synchroniser mon Ipod classic de 120 GB qui a plus de 5 ans. Depuis hier, j'ai tenté plusieurs manips dont voici l'historique.

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir que je synchronisais mon Ipod avec un PC, il était donc formaté "Windows". Puis j'ai décidé de le synchroniser avec mon Macbook Air (comme j'ai pas mal de musique, ma bibliothèque Itunes est sur un DD externe). Bref, pendant un bon mois, je pouvais synchroniser mon Ipod classic (qui a été restauré mais pas reformaté pour Apple) sans aucun soucis.

Hier, j'ai fait la fameuse MàJ d'Itunes et voulu synchroniser mon Ipod et c'est là que tout a commencé à bugger. iTunes m'annonçait une erreur (1401). Après recherche sur le net, j'ai pensé qu'il fallait reformater l'Ipod pour l'avoir en format "Macintosh". J'y suis parvenue (après plusieurs tentatives) mais ça n'a pas arrangé les choses: soit Itunes bug dès que je branche l'Ipod, soit il commence à synchroniser à un rythme très très lent pour finalement m'annoncer que "la lecture et l'écriture sont impossibles sur ce disque". En attendant, l'écran de mon Ipod alterne entre "Connecté" et "Synchronisation", comme si tout allait bien. Et il m'est aussi impossible de l'éjecter correctement...

A savoir que j'ai tenté de le restaurer plusieurs fois, que j'ai réinstallé Itunes, que j'ai changé de câbles et de ports USB et que la synchronisation avec mon Iphone 5 C fonctionne parfaitement...

Donc, j'en arrive à l'hypothèse que Apple a tout simplement boycotté mon "vieil" Ipod Classic.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un diagnostic plus satisfaisant? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## BiancoM (18 Août 2014)

Information complémentaire: j'ai tenté de réinstaller l'ancienne version d'Itunes mais ça n'a pas marché malgré une lueur d'espoir: l'Ipod semblait avoir synchronisé la musique (connexion - synchronisation (un album de 13 chansons) - déconnexion rapides) mais au final, l'Ipod était vide. J'ai tenté une nouvelle restauration qui elle aussi avait semblé fonctionner mais au moment où l'Ipod dut redémarrer, blocage d'Itunes.

Personne n'a une idée du problème?


Merci!


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

ça me fait penser à un problème du disque dur de l'iPod. Avant de ne plus se synchroniser il fonctionnait correctement en lecture? Et si vous le synchronisez avec un pc pour tester?



BiancoM a dit:


> Donc, j'en arrive à l'hypothèse que Apple a tout simplement boycotté mon "vieil" Ipod Classic.


Cela m'étonnerait, mon iPod Mini de 9 ans fonctionne parfaitement avec la dernière version d'iTunes.


----------

